# DOHC MG Head



## modela (Apr 4, 2013)

I am posting some pictures of a DOHC that my nephew is designing for an MG.  The pictures show the components (all wooden) in preparation for casting.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  He alsohas cad drawings.  The next step is to set it up for casting in aluminum.


----------



## Lakc (Apr 4, 2013)

Very interesting, thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Terryt (Apr 5, 2013)

HI:
Great project.

Are the cad drawining available? Is he planning on selling the castings or the mold?

Thanks,

Terry


----------



## modela (Apr 5, 2013)

I am not sure yet about his immediate future plans.  I believe his intent in the long run is to produce the heads to sell.  More immediately he has to develop a mold increased by 2% to account for shrinkage.  He has been working on it for about a year now and I believe he has things pretty well worked out.  He was telling me the only glitch so far was his inability to get the dipstick out which he solved by sourcing a flexible dipstick.

Jim


----------

